
Creating an executable program for dummies - Undertow_
Hi all, forgive me for this question may sound monumentally stupid to some of you.<p>Over the ~18 months that I&#x27;ve been learning and practicing writing code, I&#x27;ve continuously run into an issue regarding the seeming lack of information on actually creating a program. It seems like there are plenty of resources on how to write code, but I&#x27;ve never seen anything that shows me how to get the code I&#x27;ve made and create an application which can be clicked on and executed. Where do I learn said thing?
======
arkitaip
You mean an executable that you run on your local PC? There are MANY ways to
do that on Windows. Start here by reading about the various approaches that
Microsoft recommends:

[https://developer.microsoft.com/en-
us/windows/desktop/getsta...](https://developer.microsoft.com/en-
us/windows/desktop/getstarted)

For a more hands-on approach, see this practical example where you use
Microsoft Visual Studio (it's _the_ IDE for Windows development):

[https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/jj153219.aspx](https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/jj153219.aspx)

Visual Studio is pretty much mandatory if you're serious about developing for
Windows. Download the free version, Visual Studio Community, here:

[https://www.visualstudio.com/vs/community/](https://www.visualstudio.com/vs/community/)

For LOTS of references, sample codes and much much more, see the amazing MSDN,
e.g.

[https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us](https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us)

[https://code.msdn.microsoft.com/site/search?f%5B0%5D.Type=Pl...](https://code.msdn.microsoft.com/site/search?f%5B0%5D.Type=Platform&f%5B0%5D.Value=Desktop&f%5B0%5D.Text=Desktop&f%5B1%5D.Type=VisualStudioVersion&f%5B1%5D.Value=14.0&f%5B1%5D.Text=Visual%20Studio%202015&f%5B2%5D.Type=ProgrammingLanguage&f%5B2%5D.Value=C%23&f%5B2%5D.Text=C%23)

[https://code.msdn.microsoft.com/How-to-run-Hello-World-
bd5d7...](https://code.msdn.microsoft.com/How-to-run-Hello-World-bd5d79ec)

[https://code.msdn.microsoft.com/Creating-CRUD-
application-1b...](https://code.msdn.microsoft.com/Creating-CRUD-
application-1b0028e5)

~~~
Undertow_
I'm working with java to be specific. Do I need to use this in joint with a
visual basic runner? Or should I just write an executable java runner that
will work with my given code?

